# Filmed the swarm moving into the box



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

That is really cool--thanks for sharing!


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

My sense of wonder and amazement never quit. I know this happens all of the time, but to see it take place is a treat. Thanks!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

It is interesting to see your video and compare it with the few recollections I have of witnessing similar events. This way I can learn that though the process is similar, there can be variations on how it is executed.

I've seen this happen only three other times (that I can remember), the most memorable was where the swarm was landing on the top, outside of the swarm trap box, but before they completed clustering, they began entering the box at it's traditional bottom entrance (this was before I started using upper entrances), and by the time the remaining bees had arrived and landed, they had nearly all gone inside. At one point there was, what appeared to be an urgent, mad rush to get inside, and in two or three minutes the bulk of the entire swarm had managed to push and shove their way inside.


----------



## DRAKOS (Oct 17, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYQo3XF_P-A

The same happened to me


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

good job on both videos.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Very, very good. Thanks for sharing. 
I have never seen more bees fanning!:applause:


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Great videos, both of you! I can't wait until I get a chance to capture something like that!


----------



## jwhiteker (Apr 1, 2013)

DRAKOS said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYQo3XF_P-A
> 
> The same happened to me


Both videos were great. Drakos, what is the purpose of the black drop cloth around the hive? Nice grab!


----------



## DRAKOS (Oct 17, 2011)

It is not a cloth, it is a black carbage bag, I put the trap inside it, because it is made from scrap wood, and if it rains it will be no more trap. he he he.


----------

